

WHO: Cell phone use can increase possible cancer risk - nicksergeant
http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/05/31/who.cell.phones/index.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
Please don't try and spice up a submission with your own "more interesting"
headline. Usually it winds up being inaccurate or misleading. The original CNN
headline is "Cell phone use can increase possible cancer risk". The actual
quote where the new "headline" apparently came from is "The agency now lists
mobile phone use in the same "carcinogenic hazard" category as lead, engine
exhaust and chloroform." The new title doesn't even make any kind of logical
sense.

~~~
Bud
I mostly disagree.

The average reader here is smart enough to read that headline, notice that
part of it is quoted, and infer that the article states that some health
authority has recently said that cell phone signals are about as dangerous as
lead, etc.

The average reader is also more than smart enough to discern that the article
is not, in fact, stating that cell phone radiation is the exact same thing as,
say, lead. It's a bit ludicrous to even think that folks would assume this.

That said, I also prefer original headlines, as a rule.

~~~
bxr
>and infer that the article states that some health authority has recently
said that cell phone signals are about as dangerous as lead, etc.

They would be inferring the _wrong_ thing if they did that. When someone
thinks of the dangers of lead, they think of lead poisoning, not lead as
carcinogenic. The dangers of exhaust, asphyxiation not as a carcinogen.
Chloroform? Kidneys and liver damage from too high a dose, not cancer.

------
aw3c2
dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603309>

